# PRIDE FC vs. UFC



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This belongs here because people can't have a debate on this subject, they just talk smack. So what are your opinions? Which is better?

Pride is better than the UFC!  *


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i disagree. i find myself much more ENTERTAINED by the ufc, which is why i watch.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm more of a UFC dude myself as well, but there's no denying that PRIDE's presentation/production is over-the-top and amazing.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

the ultimate would be UFC with Pride-esque entrances.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

anton said:


> the ultimate would be UFC with Pride-esque entrances.


Oh sh*t....then there would be no comparison.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

UFC fights with Pride entrances???

i just shat my pants.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i dunno i like the ufc atmosphere alot more than pride but pride has the best fights with the best fighters easily


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i dunno i like the ufc atmosphere alot more than pride but pride has the best fights with the best fighters easily


see, i dont even know about that anymore.

if wandy came to the ufc would you be saying the same thing? now that sakuraba is old, cro cop left, and rampage followed suit, do they really have all around the best fighters?

sure, wandy and fedor fight in pride but ufc has more then 2 fighters that are of an elite class.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Both organizations have thier perks. What we need is an organization with the UFC's welterweight division and Prides lightweight and heavyweight division. You tell me that wouldn't blow your socks off.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Well,

Ring girls in UFC > Pride

Commentators - Bas > Mike , but Rogan > Mauero

Fighters - Pride = UFC

PPV Experience - Pride > UFC

DVD Experience - UFC > Pride

Overall - Pride = UFC



Two things piss me off about Pride

1) Too many asian dudes - Why the hell are there so many no name japanese fighters. stop signing cans for big names.
2) Josh Barnett - The dude left america cuz he was taking steroids, but look at him! He is still a fatass. WTF, dont they work or something? 

Two things about the UFC I hate -

1) 90% of the fans are retarded drunk, white people. People i think the world is much better off without(the 10% of my fellow smart americans, i thankyou for having a functional brain)

2) The rules piss me off - ADD STOMPS AND KNEES ON THE FLOOR- DO IT QUICK


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive watched quite a bit of both. And i MUCH prefer UFC. Even the octogon makes it that much better. I dont like the ring, just seems outdated ond not really up for the job.

I dont like the refs in pride, no where near Big Johns calibre, they just seem like wet fish. And all the random Japanese names ive never heard of or care about. Its kinda the same with UFC but i can remember english/american names better than jap names obviously.

UFC did TUF which also helped makeing me like them, it made it more personal and lets you see what they go through.

People argue Pride has the better fighters or atleast did, but whats that matter when im more entertained by UFC????? I watch this for entertainment, to cheer for the people i like, and i like more people in UFC.

I mean i even WANT to watch Matt Serra, not because he is great, but because i seen him on TUF and his great "coaching" like "fwoot stomp" and "youve been here before" when there getting owned lol. Ive warmed to him where i cant to the Pride people.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Think about it, does PRIDE REALLY have better fighters than the UFC? PRIDE's MAJOR recognisable fighters currently are Wanderlei Silva, Fedor Emelianenko and a few random Japanese Fighters. UFC has Chuck Liddell, Randy Couture, Mirko Filipovic, Matt Hughes, Anderson Silva, Rich Franklin, Georges St. Pierre and more.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Think about it, does PRIDE REALLY have better fighters than the UFC? PRIDE's MAJOR recognisable fighters currently are Wanderlei Silva, Fedor Emelianenko and a few random Japanese Fighters. UFC has Chuck Liddell, Randy Couture, Mirko Filipovic, Matt Hughes, Anderson Silva, Rich Franklin, Georges St. Pierre and more.


just cause you dont really know about them doesnt mean they dont exist you forgot about josh barnett Rod nog rog nog dan henderson paulo filho takanori gomi dennis kang and much much more and you only reconize those ufc fighters better becuase we live in north america where ufc is dominant


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Top 10 p4p in Pride
Fedor Emelianenko
Shogun Rua
Wanderlei Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Takanori Gomi
Paulo Filho
Dan Henderson
Josh Barnett
Ricardo Arona
Antonio Rogerio Nogeuira

Top 10 in UFC
Mirko Cro Cop
Chuck Liddell 
Georges St. Pierre
Anderson Silva
BJ Penn
Matt Hughes
Tim Sylvia
Rich Franklin
Andrei Arlovski
Sean Sherk

According to that list Pride is far better than UFC when it comes to fighters. Other elite fighters from Pride I failed to mention are Kang, Misaki, Melendez, Sakuria, Sergei, Aleks, and Werdumto name a few. From UFC Tito, Babalu, Vera, Rampage, and Diego. 

People who say there are more big names in UFC than Pride are misinformed.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

But Pride hold on to their Champions too much. They never let them fight for their belt. Probably why Gomi is going to the UFC.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

pride has better rules, i like the knees and soccer kicks. Also Pride stands the fight up quicker then in UFC. However I am definetly a bigger fan of the UFC.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I am a big UFC fan, and do like to catch the odd pride show (when fedor or wandy are fighting) the whole kickin on the ground will NEVER be in UFC, they had it b4 and got rid of it so they could be sanctioned in all these states! 

And yeah Pride really needs to get an updated ring.

And UFC needs to do some sort of old school open weight contest like in Pride!


----------



## iamhead82 (Dec 31, 2006)

KillerG said:


> Ive watched quite a bit of both. And i MUCH prefer UFC. Even the octogon makes it that much better. I dont like the ring, just seems outdated ond not really up for the job.
> 
> I dont like the refs in pride, no where near Big Johns calibre, they just seem like wet fish. And all the random Japanese names ive never heard of or care about. Its kinda the same with UFC but i can remember english/american names better than jap names obviously.
> 
> ...


i'm american but i'll telll you straight up you have such an american bias in everything you say. Everything you say is so narrow-minded, expand your mind brotha. 

For one who cares about who the refs are? i bet you can't even name one other ref in the UFC other then big john and he doens't even do all the championship fights. Also in pride they have the refs wear ring cams sometimes which give you a great look.

Another thing is if you actually start watching pride and enjoy better fights and since you like the entertainment so much the production that Pride puts on in its ppv's are light years better then UFC. It makes it feel liek a true warrior going to battle.

I'm not a big fan of the ring also but the cage can be a nusances also when you have to watch it at home on tv threw a fence? And believe it or not i'm a fan of UFC more then Pride

Stop being so americanized and look in other directions, there is a whole world out there, not just what is in your backyard


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Just becuase someone like the UFC more because thats what entertains him more is no reason to bring American into it. I"m sure there are alot of Japanese who wouldnt watch the UFC for the same reasons.

I"m a bigger UFC fan than PRIDE for alot of the same reasons. ATM,I really dont care who is better. I just wanna be entertained and UFC and PRIDE are doing that. 

The main advantage UFC has over PRIDE with me is the cost. I can watch UFC events/shows on my basic satelite package and with PRIDE I can't. With my limited budget thats a big deal to me.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

the great thing about MMA for N. Americans though is its starting to explode and we'll have many options over the next year or 2.


----------



## iamhead82 (Dec 31, 2006)

IowaMFSFan said:


> Just becuase someone like the UFC more because thats what entertains him more is no reason to bring American into it. I"m sure there are alot of Japanese who wouldnt watch the UFC for the same reasons.


if you actually read what he fully wrote, he wrote it as a homer"american biased" how he doesn't want to watch PRide b/c he can't understnad the people's names b/c they are foreign, and can't remember their names and went on and on about that stuff and how its easier for him to be entertained b/c they are americans. 

read the full post before you try to throw out a comment


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Ufc*

No question in my mind that UFC is better than PRIDE. My reasoning - The UFC is smart enough to let us in the fighters world. To learn about them as a person (i.e. the ulimate fighter show). I have to watch now, I am hooked. I have someone to cheer for which is great! They might not be the best fighter but if you like them as a person its great to cheer them on. I also prefer the Octagon over the ring. It's a more appealing way to watch the fights. I also prefer the camera angles in the UFC and the fact it will be in HD for the next UFC. It will be as if I am standing in the ring  I also need to say that Joe Rogan makes the UFC event more fun to watch. He is a great commentator.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

shaana72 said:


> No question in my mind that UFC is better than PRIDE. My reasoning - The UFC is smart enough to let us in the fighters world. To learn about them as a person (i.e. the ulimate fighter show). I have to watch now, I am hooked. I have someone to cheer for which is great! They might not be the best fighter but if you like them as a person its great to cheer them on. I also prefer the Octagon over the ring. It's a more appealing way to watch the fights. I also prefer the camera angles in the UFC and the fact it will be in HD for the next UFC. It will be as if I am standing in the ring  I also need to say that Joe Rogan makes the UFC event more fun to watch. He is a great commentator.


* I forgot another point - UFC gives us free events weekly to watch - PRIDE does not - And the UFC website kicks ass


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I definitely prefer UFC over Pride.

the octagon is more appealing than the ring.

my favorite fighters are in the UFC.

I really dont care about kicks to the head to a downed opponent, why would i? i really dunno why people care about that, in my opinion thats kind of dirty fighting which doesnt prove who the better fighter is. MMA is not street fighting.

i dont like 10 minute first rounds, fighters gas quicker and it makes a technical slow paced fight that much worse. Not saying they are bad just 10 minutes of it is a little much. I think 5 minutes per round is perfect.

Believe it or not, i find UFC more entertaining in general, from what ive watched of pride it really hasnt been "WOW THIS RULESSSS!!!" dont jump down my throat, just an opinion...i can imagine it now, one of you Pride preferers making a comeback when it is really not needed.

So yeah, thats why i like UFC more than Pride.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

iamhead82 said:


> i'm american but i'll telll you straight up you have such an american bias in everything you say. Everything you say is so narrow-minded, expand your mind brotha.
> 
> For one who cares about who the refs are? i bet you can't even name one other ref in the UFC other then big john and he doens't even do all the championship fights. Also in pride they have the refs wear ring cams sometimes which give you a great look.
> 
> ...


This is so true that it's sad. Most of the people who have posted in here might have well have just said: "UFC is from America, therefore I like it more than Pride." I mean, you could tell from what people are saying that they gave Pride no fair chance at all while watching. They intended to dislike it from the start, and it's no surprise that they did.

Personally, I hope this fad fades soon for these idiots. The sooner it happens, the better off MMA will be in the long run.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Top 10 p4p in Pride
> Fedor Emelianenko
> Shogun Rua
> Wanderlei Silva
> ...



You cannot deny the facts guys. Anderson Silva could not win a title in Pride and won the UFC title in his second fight. The same will hold true for Cro Cop. Just because Herring had a poor showing doesn't mean the UFC is great. Herring was a b to c level fighter in Japan and it stand to reason he would get schooled by a great wrestler because you just don't see that many in Pride these days.

Pride has better fighters, better entrances, and Bas is a ton of fun calling the matches; but I find myself more interested in the UFC for obvious reasons.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

samurice said:


> Personally, I hope this fad fades soon for these idiots. The sooner it happens, the better off MMA will be in the long run.



You know what, I can't stand people like you. The whole pseudo intellectual elitist bullshit attitude about how great Pride is and how people are idiots if they prefer UFC is just a cop out to cover your own ineptitude as an early MMA fan. The simple fact is many people have a loyalty to the UFC now that they are producing a quality product. 

Some of us watched UFC1 while you were still trying to figure out longg division buddy, and others have been brought in by free shows and TUF, so for you to say people are idiots for liking a product that gives them high quality free samples is the truly idiotic statement.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

samurice said:


> This is so true that it's sad. Most of the people who have posted in here might have well have just said: "UFC is from America, therefore I like it more than Pride." I mean, you could tell from what people are saying that they gave Pride no fair chance at all while watching. They intended to dislike it from the start, and it's no surprise that they did.
> 
> Personally, I hope this fad fades soon for these idiots. The sooner it happens, the better off MMA will be in the long run.



You are ignorant! How old are you? I am thinking between 10 and 12 yrs old based on your comments. Whether or not the UFC or PRIDE has the best fighters is not the point here. UFC helped MMA grow globally and will continiue to do so. If you are a fan of MMA you should respect what the UFC is doing for the sport.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> You know what, I can't stand people like you. The whole pseudo intellectual elitist bullshit attitude about how great Pride is and how people are idiots if they prefer UFC is just a cop out to cover your own ineptitude as an early MMA fan. The simple fact is many people have a loyalty to the UFC now that they are producing a quality product.
> 
> Some of us watched UFC1 while you were still trying to figure out longg division buddy, and others have been brought in by free shows and TUF, so for you to say people are idiots for liking a product that gives them high quality free samples is the truly idiotic statement.


Please tell me where I said people are idiots for preferring the UFC?

The people I'm calling idiots are the people who didn't give Pride a chance in hell just because they like the UFC. I don't care if you like the UFC or Pride more, but if you give stupid statements then I'm going to call you an idiot. These are the people who give stupid reasons such as "the referees in the UFC are better" or "the octagon makes the UFC better" or "the UFC website kicks ass". Sorry, those are idiotic reasons, and if you said it then it makes you look like an idiot. And that "loyalty" you speak of is the biggest problem here. Like I said, it's holding MMA back, not Pride...

And you want to know something? I am inept about early UFC and MMA, I've only been a fan for about 4-5 years now, and I have little to no interest in early MMA. By the way, you're wrong, I'm not trying to cover anything. If I was I would've claimed to have watched UFC 1 way back when because that would make me more knowledgeable in MMA...



shaana72 said:


> You are ignorant! How old are you? I am thinking between 10 and 12 yrs old based on your comments. Whether or not the UFC or PRIDE has the best fighters is not the point here. UFC helped MMA grow globally and will continiue to do so. If you are a fan of MMA you should respect what the UFC is doing for the sport.


You obviously don't understand (it's okay, I'm not surprised after reading your earlier posts) what I said. Try re-reading, hopefully you'll understand the second time around.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

You obviously don't understand (it's okay, I'm not surprised after reading your earlier posts) what I said. Try re-reading, hopefully you'll understand the second time around.[/QUOTE]


I do understand what you are saying. You called people idiots for basically enjoying an americanized sport. This is why I said your statement was ignorant. All my earlier posts basically said you can's say PRIDE is better than the UFC. It will always be a personal preference and you can't lash out against those who prefer one over the other. In the future I am sure there will be one dominant MMA organization. Only time will tell which one will prevail. 

cheers


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I do definitely still think that Pride has the overall better fighters though the gap has narrowed, but I'm more concerned with who has the more entertaining fighters (obviously this is just my opinion). In this category Pride easily wins. Heck when I was making my top 10 favorite fighters list that I used to have in my sig. I found myself trying to put UFC guys in there just to balance things out... Of course this was back when Cro Cop was still in Pride, but Pride does now have Nick Diaz who I really like watching. So the list of fighters I get most excited to see in both organization are:

*UFC*
Georges St. Pierre
BJ Penn
Chuck Liddell
Mike Swick
Anderson Silva
Andrei Arlovski - Though not so much as of late. Bring back full-on wolfman action!
Randy Couture
Tyson Griffin
Forrest Griffin
Mirko Cro Cop
Quinton Jackson


*Pride* 
Takanori Gomi
Gilbert Melendez
Mitsuhiro Ishida
Shinya Aoki
Joachim Hansen
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Hayato Sakurai
Nick Diaz
Robbie Lawler
Phil Baroni
Akihiro Gono
Dan Henderson
Mauricio Rua
Wanderlei Silva
Fedor Emelianenko
Mark Hunt
Josh Barnett
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
James Thompson
Paul Filho
Dennis Kang

As you can see the lists aren't even close. Again this is of course purely my opinion.

P.S. I wanted to put Brandon Vera on the list, but I didn't know which one (if either at all) he belongs on now :dunno:


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> I do definitely still think that Pride has the overall better fighters though the gap has narrowed, but I'm more concerned with who has the more entertaining fighters (obviously this is just my opinion). In this category Pride easily wins. Heck when I was making my top 10 favorite fighters list that I used to have in my sig. I found myself trying to put UFC guys in there just to balance things out... Of course this was back when Cro Cop was still in Pride, but Pride does now have Nick Diaz who I really like watching. So the list of fighters I get most excited to see in both organization are:
> 
> 
> I will agree that PRIDE has better depth of MMA fighters. PRIDE was bulding its business when the UFC was thinking about going bankrupt. Now that UFC has a lock on the main stream appeal I think this will change everything over the next two or three years. In the end the better business man will win
> ...


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Why is James Thompson on that list?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Why is James Thompson on that list?


Probably the same reason Forrest Griffin is.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> You mentioned Antonio Rogerio Nogueir twice.


No, he mentioned Antonio Rogerio Nogueira and Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera. Theyre twin brothers.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> You mentioned Antonio Rogerio Nogueir twice.


Rodrigo and Rogerio arent the same person.

EDIT: damn you beat me to it asskicker, lol.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> You cannot deny the facts guys. Anderson Silva could not win a title in Pride and won the UFC title in his second fight. The same will hold true for Cro Cop. Just because Herring had a poor showing doesn't mean the UFC is great. Herring was a b to c level fighter in Japan and it stand to reason he would get schooled by a great wrestler because you just don't see that many in Pride these days.
> 
> Pride has better fighters, better entrances, and Bas is a ton of fun calling the matches; but I find myself more interested in the UFC for obvious reasons.


I agree that at this time, Pride has a deeper talent pool than that of the UFC. Maybe not in WW fighters, but definately in HW and LHW. I don't think that will be true for too much longer though. I can see many of Pride's elite fighters following Rampage and Cro Cop to UFC. Hopefully Wandy follows suit soon, and we can see him and Chuck.


----------



## theKTM (Feb 5, 2007)

anton said:


> see, i dont even know about that anymore.
> 
> if wandy came to the ufc would you be saying the same thing? now that sakuraba is old, cro cop left, and rampage followed suit, do they really have all around the best fighters?
> 
> sure, wandy and fedor fight in pride but ufc has more then 2 fighters that are of an elite class.




Though id have to agree that the addition of cro cop and rampage has beefed up the ufc a bit more,especially since both those weight classes were in desperate need of conteders,you have to acknowledge Pride for much more than just having wandy and fedor,... but also the nogueira brothers,shogun,hendo,barnett,mark hunt,gomi,alex emelianenko....the list goes on and on with top ranked contenders in pretty much every weight class, dont ya think?


----------



## theKTM (Feb 5, 2007)

IowaMFSFan said:


> Just becuase someone like the UFC more because thats what entertains him more is no reason to bring American into it. I"m sure there are alot of Japanese who wouldnt watch the UFC for the same reasons.
> 
> I"m a bigger UFC fan than PRIDE for alot of the same reasons. ATM,I really dont care who is better. I just wanna be entertained and UFC and PRIDE are doing that.
> 
> The main advantage UFC has over PRIDE with me is the cost. I can watch UFC events/shows on my basic satelite package and with PRIDE I can't. With my limited budget thats a big deal to me.


calling it an american issue may have been incorrect wording on his part but he certainly has a point with the narrow mindedness which you seem to have as well. you really have to open your eyes in order to see everything you are missing and by that i mean all the fighters you are missing.c'mon, lets face it;what we are really talking about is which organization has the better fighters? i know theres more to the show/event but bottom-line-its the fighters.if that means nothing to you simply cuz you dont recognize the names then you're just an ignorant on-looker who doesnt appreciate nor acknowledge the sport for what it really is. youre better off watching fighters the likes of Hulk HOgan & Andre the Giant duke it out in the ring.someone like you should be incredibly entertained by that instead...good luck


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Pride has 24 fighters ranked within the top 10 in their divisons UFC has 26.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

UFc has an atmosphere of a street fight.

Pride has one that reminds me of a japanese anime cartoon.... warrior spirit or something:dunno: 

Fedor>Sylvia
Liddell>Wanderlei
Hendo>Silva
Gomi>Sherk
GSP>ALL:cheeky4:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Pride has 24 fighters ranked within the top 10 in their divisons UFC has 26.


If you take out the 170 division (which doesnt exist in Pride), then what happens? Get outta here...

Edit: You're absolutely wrong with the 26:24 analysis anyway....


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

The UFC is funner to watch and more entertaining. The tougher fights however i think are in pride. With expection to the welterweights. They have heavy weights, light weights and middle wights and light heavy. All we have is chuck and rampage although would lightheavy is doing good


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

PRIDE is better by light millenniums. Not even light years, light millenniums. lol


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

btw WANDERLEI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>chuck


FEDOR>everything.

This is why I don't talk to UFC fans, they're fools.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> btw WANDERLEI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>chuck
> 
> 
> FEDOR>everything.
> ...


Most of the time, when someone refers to another as a fool, he's outting himself. 

UFC fans are just that, fans. 

I have watched tons of both. Obviously I have watched more UFC and to be honest, I'm happy for that. I think that the cage makes the biggest difference in the fighting. It's hard to keep a pace going when you get moved out to the center of the ring when you get someone pinned in a corner. I like the 5 minute rounds that UFC does better as well. I think that it promotes a faster paced fight and allows for more action. I'm OK without the kicking/kneeing to the head of a downed opponent. It just makes it feel more like a sport to me without that. 

Pride does have great fighters, they've had the money to get them there. But does that make them a better promotion? Are the Yankees better than all the other teams in MLB? They have the most big names. 

I think that you are going to see more and more of the top names come over to the UFC for one main reason. The fighters themselves see it as the major leagues. Hell even Rampage who is an international star was so nervous that it was visable in his first UFC fight. That should tell you something.

I hope that they both do very well and that we are able to have shared tourneys one day. God that would be great.

I almost forgot to mention that I love the Yellow Card set up that Pride has. I think that would be a wonderful thing for the UFC to add.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Most of the time, when someone refers to another as a fool, he's outting himself.
> 
> UFC fans are just that, fans.
> 
> ...



Anywaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


PRIDE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>UFC


----------



## mmmirko (Feb 20, 2007)

*What if PRIDE vs. UFC...*

what if pride vs ufc in an 07 new years event? How crazy would that be champs vs champs to find out who is the best in the world. Plus some great non title holder bouts. I dont know about you but i would pay a nice chunk of change for that event.:thumbsup:


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

mmmirko said:


> what if pride vs ufc in an 07 new years event? How crazy would that be champs vs champs to find out who is the best in the world. Plus some great non title holder bouts. I dont know about you but i would pay a nice chunk of change for that event.:thumbsup:


I believe there is a sticky thread up top for this sort of thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmirko (Feb 20, 2007)

my bad i am new


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Its fine, I know your new. I not trying to be **** or nothing.


----------



## mmmirko (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for lookin out man


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Pride has 24 fighters ranked within the top 10 in their divisons UFC has 26.


Do you know that the PRIDE and UFC weight classes work differently?

The way that you wrote that sounded sort of ignorant and a little bit unclear on the 4 PRIDE weightclasses vs. the 5 UFC classes. Most weightclasses use the UFC weightclasses as ranking systems.

Look at it this way:

*Big*

PRIDE has 5-6 (Fedor, Barnett, Nogueira, Hunt, Werdum and, sometimes, Sergei) top ten heavyweights, the UFC has three. (Sylvia, Arlovski and CroCop).

*205*

In the typical top 3 ranks at 205, 2 are in PRIDE (Shogun and Wandy) and 1 is UFC. (Chuck) As for the rest of that weight class, the top ten is pretty even) The UFC has 4 guys that usually are solidly in there (Chuck, Tito, Babalu and Rampage) and PRIDE also has five that are pretty solidly in there (Shogun, Wanderlei, Overeem, Nakamura and Arona)

As far as the rest of the division, I think, and this is just my opinion, that PRIDE is better. They have Randleman (or they did) and Belfort. As well as Little Nog and Sakuraba. PRIDE is also the league that started off guys who are on UFC cards now, like Lister and Rampage.

*185*

PRIDE doesn't have a 170 pound weightclass so, 185 is what they call "Welterweight." UFC champ Anderson Silva used to fight in this division, and he was at the middle of the pack. Honestly, the PRIDE roster as far as 185ers goes would kill the UFC roster. Henderson, Filho, Misaki and Kang would tear through Anderson Silva and Rich Franklin pretty quickly. Nothing against Franklin and Silva, but the PRIDE roster in that weight class is alot stronger.

*155*

The UFC is really strong at 155, but when I look at the PRIDE roster, it just looks so stacked. The UFC roster looks like this:

Sean Sherk
Hermes Franca
Melvin Guillard
Joe Stevenson
Spencer Fisher
Kenny Florian
BJ Penn

That's a pretty solid roster, but then I look at the PRIDE roster:

Takanori Gomi
Joachim Hansen
Shinya Aoki
Hayato Sakurai
Gilbert Melendez
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Luiz Azeredo
Marcus Aurelio

Frankly, the PRIDE lightweight roster is stacked. The UFC's not doing bad, but it's hard to compete with that.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah PRIDE has no light heavyweight. PRIDE's lightweight division is on fire!


----------



## Winner Stays In (Feb 21, 2007)

If GSP ever stops getting hurt!


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I like UFC more because of the ground game, and the transions in Pride no one ever gets hit on the ground and it takes out one dimension of the fight.

BTW: Kameleon I have a really nice sig for u since u like Cro Crop so much Pm Me


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I like UFC more because of the ground game, and the transions in Pride no one ever gets hit on the ground and it takes out one dimension of the fight.


How much PRIDE have you actually watched?

Fedor, Coleman, TK, Rampage (though now in the UFC), Randleman, Barnett. There are plenty of guys in PRIDE that will hurt a guy with a takedown and then pound his ass out on the ground, too.

The only difference in alot of the records is that PRIDE refs don't always jump on as quickly, so these guys end up going for an easy submission to finish.

The other difference is that the UFC is really wrestler heavy, so there are alot more takedowns, but the ground games in the UFC are nearly as versatile as those in PRIDE.

The UFC has how many great Judo fighters? I can really only think of one, while PRIDE has several dozen.

The UFC is also really BJJ heavy. While PRIDE has some BJJ guys there (especially from BTT), they also have a large number of ***** guys and submission wrestling guys. The UFC doesn't have too many of either of those, except for (formerly) Jeff Monson and Andrei Arlovski.

Beyond them, it's pretty much BJJ and wrestling for the UFC. I guess I also like the style matchups more in PRIDE.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

hw=60/40 in favor of fedor (you may think fedor strait up...but it depends on what rules apply and where its fought)
lhw= 60/40 in favor of chuck(see above)
middle-ufc-70/30
welter-ufc-same
lw=gomi-unless bj drops down..then gomi 65/35 (id favor bj if the bj of old showed up)


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> hw=60/40 in favor of fedor (you may think fedor strait up...but it depends on what rules apply and where its fought)
> lhw= 60/40 in favor of chuck(see above)
> middle-ufc-70/30
> welter-ufc-same
> lw=gomi-unless bj drops down..then gomi 65/35 (id favor bj if the bj of old showed up)


eh, i think fedor would dominate heavy better than 60/40, and Liddell would definitely lose to Silva


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

herton17 said:


> If you take out the 170 division (which doesnt exist in Pride), then what happens? Get outta here...
> 
> Edit: You're absolutely wrong with the 26:24 analysis anyway....


WTF Dude! I didnt ****in know Pride didnt have WWs. and adding the wws to the "analysis" I was right.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> eh, i think fedor would dominate heavy better than 60/40, and Liddell would definitely lose to Silva



exactly on both points i dont know what the **** this guy is thinkin its pissin me off


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

IronMan In the typical top 3 ranks at 205 said:


> What are you talking about? Lil Nog is usually ranked no lower than 5. Hes definatly in the top 10


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Do you know that the PRIDE and UFC weight classes work differently?
> 
> The way that you wrote that sounded sort of ignorant and a little bit unclear on the 4 PRIDE weightclasses vs. the 5 UFC classes. Most weightclasses use the UFC weightclasses as ranking systems.
> 
> ...


Now I know this... but theres only one way to truly know the answer to the question of this thread.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

IronMan said:


> How much PRIDE have you actually watched?
> 
> Fedor, Coleman, TK, Rampage (though now in the UFC), Randleman, Barnett. There are plenty of guys in PRIDE that will hurt a guy with a takedown and then pound his ass out on the ground, too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I watch it from time to time a classic example. Filho he gets on the ground looks for a submission and barley hits anyone Arona to a certin extant as well. The one thing that makes me really think this way is guys like Yoshida a ****ing Judo BB standing with people wtf. I just think that Pride fighters like it more on the feet.


----------



## mmmirko (Feb 20, 2007)

I like both orgs but i think pride has alot of repeat fights. Wandy has fought sakuraba like three time with the same result and Arona twice in a row, rampage twice , and mirko twice.Also Fedor(great fighter) fights people that are not even in his league(not many are). Plus alot of non title fights and that makes fights less exciting in my opinion. But UFC has its flaws to like protecting their posterboys and putting great fights on the undercard and saving them for the Unleashed episodes on spike. All in all its what you like. I myself love mma in general


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Yeah I watch it from time to time a classic example. Filho he gets on the ground looks for a submission and barley hits anyone Arona to a certin extant as well. The one thing that makes me really think this way is guys like Yoshida a ****ing Judo BB standing with people wtf. I just think that Pride fighters like it more on the feet.


Arona and Filho arent even close to being the most excited fighters to watch. Theyre a couple of the best, but they can be really boring to most, I dont really get bored with a fight that easy but I can see were these two could come off as boring.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

i dont like the soccer kicks/ stomps to the head...knees are good so are elbows.
i like the refs having cam's on them..really cool view (if you guys havent seen 3rd man by boondock on youtube...its an excellent highlight

id say the hw division goes to pride
lhw almost even
below that its ufc for having a bunch of very talented lighter fighters...gomi might be the best but look at who hes fighting

also pride fans are alot more informed then ufc fans...i really hate the pre-mature drunken boo-ing.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> i dont like the soccer kicks/ stomps to the head...knees are good so are elbows.
> i like the refs having cam's on them..really cool view (if you guys havent seen 3rd man by boondock on youtube...its an excellent highlight
> 
> id say the hw division goes to pride
> ...


Look at who Gomis fighting? The UFC has maybe 3 top 10 LWs. Prides LW division is much better. The MW and LHW divisions are better as well. All the UFC has is the WW division. Dont get me wrong the UFCs divisions are good, even the HW's coming around. There just not as good as Prides.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I love soccer kicks because Id probably be damn good at it


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

because I used to play soccer


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

pride is all out and ufc has too many rules. Pride fighters fight tougher and harder. Pride creates better fighters then the UFC.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

From now on whenever pride nuthuggers bring this topic up all anyone needs to say is "PRIDE 33...SO STFU"


----------



## Aussie_Power (Feb 17, 2007)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> just cause you dont really know about them doesnt mean they dont exist you forgot about josh barnett Rod nog rog nog dan henderson paulo filho takanori gomi dennis kang and much much more and you only reconize those ufc fighters better becuase we live in north america where ufc is dominant


Spot on, dead right, listen up. Anyone who truly knows anything about mma knows pride has greater depth and by far, yes by far, much tougher, fitter fighters than UFC. I like UFC but it is second to PRIDE for sure. And those guys that are saying "stop putting no name jap fighters in pride cos i don't know them, boo hoo" obviously you hardly watch pride and probably own some UFC event dvds and have never bothered to learn about other mma events from the around the world. ie. ROTR, Mecca and WVT(brazil), Showtime(Holland), K1 Hero's and Deep(Japan), Cage Rage(UK) and there are many more. Do your homework, damn lounge room experts. Half of you have probably never even rolled, held a thai pad or sparred hard in your lives. Pussies.
Oh yeah and Lloyd, you're king of the pussies, mayor of pussytown. If Chuck's your fav you ain't seen much.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Aussie_Power said:


> Spot on, dead right, listen up. Anyone who truly knows anything about mma knows pride has greater depth and by far, yes by far, much tougher, fitter fighters than UFC. I like UFC but it is second to PRIDE for sure. And those guys that are saying "stop putting no name jap fighters in pride cos i don't know them, boo hoo" obviously you hardly watch pride and probably own some UFC event dvds and have never bothered to learn about other mma events from the around the world. ie. ROTR, Mecca and WVT(brazil), Showtime(Holland), K1 Hero's and Deep(Japan), Cage Rage(UK) and there are many more. Do your homework, damn lounge room experts. Half of you have probably never even rolled, held a thai pad or sparred hard in your lives. Pussies.
> Oh yeah and Lloyd, you're king of the pussies, mayor of pussytown. If Chuck's your fav you ain't seen much.



Hey Aussie..... PRIDE 33...SO STFU

:cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

vushvush said:


> Hey Aussie..... PRIDE 33...SO STFU
> 
> :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


so ummm...you are pointing to one of the best events in MMA *history* as to why Pride sucks. interesting. maybe someone is attached on UFC's balls just a little to hard...


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

*FISHMAN THROWS DOWN AS UFC COUNTERS PRIDE*Friday, February 23, 2007 - by Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



As the turbulent world of mixed martial arts continues to swirl, the soap opera surrounding Pride, the Ultimate Fighting Championship, and Ed Fishman is hitting a fever pitch. Pride is readying their second foray into the U.S. market, the UFC announced their move into the European market, and Fishman has shown his hand, as he is ready to buy Pride and challenge the UFC.

While Pride is busy ramping up events surrounding tomorrow night’s Pride 33, UFC president Dana White was busy countering by announcing the UFC’s return to the United Kingdom. At a press conference in England, White announced the signing of Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic training partner Fabricio Werdum to face Andrei Arlovski at UFC 70 in Manchester on April 21, saying that he isn’t yet done raiding Pride’s roster. 

Also announced for the UFC’s return to England were Cro Cop vs. Gabriel Gonzaga as the main event, Brit Michael Bisping vs. Elvis Sinosic, and Forrest Griffin vs. Ryoto Machida.

At the same time, Ed Fishman, a recent contender to purchase Pride if the company does in fact decide to sell, was making his own moves to counter the UFC’s announced return to England. 

As President of Pride USA, Fishman made a public challenge to the UFC to pit each organization’s #1 and #2 fighters in each of four weight classes against each other in a best-of-eight “Winner Take All” format, with both companies putting up $20 million. The first organization to win 5 of the 8 bouts would take home the $40 million prize. 

“I’ve always known that Pride has superior fighters over the UFC and the fans unanimously agree that Pride puts on a more exciting event. Once I fully acquire Pride FC, I intend to prove we have the best fighters, in what is sure to be the biggest prize, not just in mixed martial arts, but in sports history,” said Fishman.

Adding fuel to the fire are the constant rumors that Zuffa, the UFC’s parent company, has also been making a bid to purchase Pride FC, while Pride president Nobuyuki Sakikabara has consistently stated that Pride is not for sale.

Although no resolution is clearly in sight, it’s sure to be an entertaining, if not turbulent, time for mixed martial arts.


----------



## bootyclause (Feb 25, 2007)

baz00ca said:


> so ummm...you are pointing to one of the best events in MMA *history* as to why Pride sucks. interesting. maybe someone is attached on UFC's balls just a little to hard...


my fave thing about Pride nuthuggers is how they are bitter Canadians, Aussies and Euros that have a small peen complex next to the mighty USA. your real issue is that you feel inferior to the US and need to lash out. 

Renounce your 2nd rate country and you can move here to be a part of the best place ever.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

baz00ca said:


> so ummm...you are pointing to one of the best events in MMA *history* as to why Pride sucks. interesting. maybe someone is attached on UFC's balls just a little to hard...


Don't be retarded. I'm not saying PRIDE sucks.... I've actually said on multiple posts that this had to be one of the best MMA PPVs ever.

The "PRIDE 33....STFU" phrase will forever be used against PRIDE nuthuggers that say shit like "PRIDE fighters are taking over the UFC" or "PRIDE has way better fighters!" All the stuff the guy I quoted said. WE ARE MAKING FUN OF PRIDE NUTHUGGERs...not PRIDE. Get it right


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

vushvush said:


> Don't be retarded. I'm not saying PRIDE sucks.... I've actually said on multiple posts that this had to be one of the best MMA PPVs ever.
> 
> The "PRIDE 33....STFU" phrase will forever be used against PRIDE nuthuggers that say shit like "PRIDE fighters are taking over the UFC" or "PRIDE has way better fighters!" All the stuff the guy I quoted said. WE ARE MAKING FUN OF PRIDE NUTHUGGERs...not PRIDE. Get it right


fair enough. just sounded silly to use that event as an example.  who cares who has better fighters, i want great fights and both can provide that


----------

